

Ask HN: How do high-school coders get noticed? - avijeets

Not in college yet, and want to know how companies/colleges know I'm down for business. Anyone have any tips?
======
taligent
At companies 99% of the time it is former or current coders who hire other
coders.

And coders don't care about how old you are. It is all about what you have
done and what you can do. So the best thing you can do to get yourself noticed
is to build and show something great. It doesn't have to be huge just needs to
work, be bug free and polished.

~~~
ryanmolden
>be bug free

I think that would be a first in the annals of the industry :) I assume you
really mean 'no obvious/glaring bugs'. Of course that could also be satisfied
by Hoare's famouse quote [1], or by simply being so trivial as to not allow
the oppurtunity for a bug.

[1] There are two ways of constructing a software design. One way is to make
it so simple that there are obviously no deficiencies. And the other way is to
make it so complicated that there are no obvious deficiencies.

